# Coby Tablet. Anyone who have tried this?



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder if there's anyone here who have tried coby tablet?


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

SamanthaWheatley11 said:


> I wonder if there's anyone here who have tried coby tablet?


Hi SamanthaWheatley,
Thanks for showing your interest about coby tablet. Would you mind sharing what you want to know about coby tablet?


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I want to know if it would be a good choice to buy this one. When I headed over to a service center near our place, I noticed a number of Coby Tablet that requires fix. It made me think twice about buying Coby. I would appreciate if you can give me a piece of advice regarding this. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Samantha, I've never heard of it so have no idea.

But here's a link to the page on Amazon where it's sold: Coby 7-Inch Android 4.0 8 GB Internet Tablet

Reveiws seem to be decent, though not a huge number of them. Haven't read what anyone has actually said about it, however.

There appear to be multiple configurations. . . .I just picked one.


----------

